# blue acaras????



## babyalbino (Oct 13, 2006)

can i put 2 blue acaras in with a school of tiger oscars? im upgrading my tank by christmas since my boyfriend is getting a new one and giving me his old one.. so they wont be stunted.. the new tank till be 55 gallons..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you mean Tiger Barbs or Tiger Oscars? Oscars don't school and you can only put one of them in a 55g. 

If you mean barbs, I am not sure I would trust a full grown Acara with barbs...at ~8 inches, it is possible that they could eat a tiger barb. I'm not sure if you can keep 2 blue acaras in a 55g...someone else will have to advise you on that. 

I think its best that they are kept with similar sized fish. And like most cichlids they can be pretty nasty to tankmates when and if they breed. (I read that in a profile somewhere...)

Maybe someone has experience keeping the 2 together.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, You could have two Acaras in a 55 with a school of tiger barbs. Minimum for an onscar should be 75g. and they do shoal in big enough tanks (like public aquarium sized)


----------

